# Where's the Path



## borntobemild (Oct 15, 2011)

Find this site really useful

http://wtp2.appspot.com/wheresthepath.htm

If you select OS + Historical on the right hand site, it gives you the locations of any old mines, quarries etc in the area


----------



## boyo1414 (Oct 21, 2011)

That is amazingly useful and will keep me out of SWMBO's way for quite a while


----------



## cunningcorgi (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice find there !


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 21, 2011)

I always forget this one. Cheers for the reminder & update of use, BTBM. 
Tis desktop cut now...that'll keep me out of mischief for hours!


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 21, 2011)

Its a very useful site but by the evening time its a waste of time because it resorts to older maps.


----------

